# A very special drum



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've caught thousands of big fish in my life, but few can compare to this one. After my wife's memorial on Saturday my sister and my two nieces decided to stay with me so they could go the the beach on Sunday. When we got down there the road was blocked to get down to the cut because of the dredging project so I decided to stop at a place I call the Zoo. The water was muddy with lots of trash from the Brazos river, but I set out a few rods anyway. We fished for a couple hours without a single bite and I was just getting ready to put fresh baits on when my end rod bowed over. I made sure the hook was set good and handed the rods to my nieces. The look on their faces was priceless as they fought what they thought must have been Moby Dick. After about 20 minuets they finally got the monster to the beach. They couldn't believe that they landed a fish that was bigger than they were. Words cant describe how good it made me feel to be a part of this. I would like to encourage everyone to take a kid fishing. If you don't have any kids than borrow a niece, nephew, or even a friends or neighbors kid. The joy you will get out of it is beyond words.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Best post I have read in years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catch Girls! It looks like you had FUN!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Very cool! Way to go

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome job! Looks like that fish whipped those girls butts, haha.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Heck, I smiled ear to ear just reading it! Nice!


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

The second pic is absolutely priceless...Many words come to mind from her facial expression...Concentration, determination, fascination, wonder, awe, amazement...on and on... Can almost hear the little one screamin ROD TIP UP!!! HAHAHHA....You have done good yet once again my friend. Bless you.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Wonderful.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's great. Certainly brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Gotta spread.
I love the team work between them. Great pictures.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome job John!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good stuff SC.


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Very nice... I need to get my daughter out there soon.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

That's absolutely perfect. You're right. Everyone needs to take a kid fishing.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I have to agree.Seeing kids catch a big fish is twice the fun of catching one yourself.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

X2 ^^^^ awesome


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal indeed John!!

God bless bro!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That last pic needs to be framed and hung on a wall. Sometimes we get nothing, sometimes we get a trophy. And that my friend, is a trophy. Congrats!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Awsome 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me Sharkchum every time I read a post of yours it brightens my day. You my man are one hell of a guy I can tell hopefully one day in the near future I get to meet the legend himself.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well done, John, it sure made me smile and made a memory that those girls will never forget. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Simply. Awesome! Those girls will always remember that day.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Yer a good man Charlie Brown!


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Awesome post. Green to you sir.
:texasflag


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Those 2 cuties had a heck of a time reeling in that beast. It was fun to watch. Good times on the beach!


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

great pics, glad you could go fishing, look forward to meeting you someday at Sargent


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

And that is how its done!


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

i agree with swamp rat, that last picture should be framed, you don't get to capture a moment like that very often.


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

good job girls nice fish looks like a lot of fun there


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

Well done - I love the team work shot, holding the rod up


----------



## pj plastics (Jul 8, 2012)

SharkChum, That is awesome...Am sure you have made a huge huge positive difference and influence on many peoples lives as well as kids. Another awesome post, from a wonderful person. Keep it up.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

John, You have touched so many in such wonderful ways. You just gave those girls a wonderful memory for a lifetime. Hopefully they are "hooked" for good on fishing too. Good for you! Priceless!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

definitely good stuff


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome just plain awesome


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic! They will never forget that one. Neither will you. Congrats on the big ugly


----------

